# Iron X before claying?



## earlyworm (Sep 28, 2010)

First of all, excuse my Engllish. My mother tongue is korean.

After reading multiple number of threads and guides on claying, I got to understand that claying doesn't always pull the embedded contaminants in the paint. 

Depending the depth and angle of the contaminants stuck in the paint, a clay bar gliding on them will pull some of them out and break off only the protruding part of the others. 

Then what is the point of using deironizer like iron-x before claying? Wouldn't it reduce the functionability of clay bars by reducing the size of the protruding parts which is meant to be buried into the clay and give more leverage to pull the whole things out, and even let them completely hide in the paint?

Wouldn't it be better way to use the clay bar first and let the deironizer handle the leftover? 

I thank you for your opinions in advance.:thumb:

HJ


----------



## Dan_S (Nov 10, 2011)

You're better off using the ironx first as you've read, it will remove all of the iron particles leaving the clay to remove only other bonded contaminants.

After a good wash I always like to use a tar remover and ironx prior to claying to remove as much contamination as pssible, this helps prevent any extra marring by the clay bar removing more contamination than it needs to.


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Claying should be done last after all fallout removers!! The less on the clay bar the better!!


----------



## abbacus (Mar 24, 2011)

Wash, Tardis, IronX/Decon Gel, Clay.

As Dan mentioned, the idea behind using the fallout removers first is to minimize the amount of contaminants on the clay bar, which in turn will reduce the risk of marring when performing the claying routine. :thumb:


----------



## earlyworm (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks guys,
Then when used after deironizer, the purpose of clay bars is not removing iron particles!
And I guess liberal amount of ironx should be used to complete the job.


----------



## Dan_S (Nov 10, 2011)

Just spray on enough ironx to get good coverage of the panels and let it do its work :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Iron X will remove almost 99.9% of Iron particles the Lexus I detailed six weeks or more ago was only decontaminated using Iron X no Clay Bar was used and just to prove my point I used a Clay Bar on a very small section of the Lexus to see if the contaminants had been completely removed to my surprise they were the paint felt as smooth as a babies bottom !

IMHO it's far more effective than Clay Bar !

Best Regards

Mario *


----------



## sunnylunn (May 1, 2008)

sorry for my complete lack of knowledge, but can you apply ironx when the paintwork is wet?


----------

